# to have one's skirt tucked in one's knickers



## chicoinglés

Bones a tothom,

Com traduiria aquesta expressió al català?

Moltes gràcies des de ja,

Jordan


----------



## Demurral

portar la samarreta per dins els calçotets. (si és la manera de vestir)...

Ù.U incómode, no? ^^

si és un "idiom", no el coneixo...


----------



## chicoinglés

Que jo sàpiga, 'knickers' en català són 'calces' o 'calcetes' i 'skirt' és 'faldilla'.

'Samarreta' seria 'T-shirt' en anglès.

Doncs sí, seria molt incòmode si et passés, però com sóc home, no em passarà mai!

En fi, espero que algú més em pugui donar una mà,

Una salutació!


----------



## Demurral

buff...ho sento moltíssim...no sé com he pogut traduir aquesta bojeria...

"to tuck" significa "ficar(-se) per dins". No sé quin deu ser el context...però mirant-ho més bé, vol dir que té la falda "enganxada" o "per dins les calces"...pot ser "pessigada" m'atreviria a dir.

Espera que et respongui algú més. Ara, ni jo em fiaria del que he dit...


PD: Altre cop, disculpa la badada!!!!


----------



## chicoinglés

Tranquil...de tota manera, gràcies per la teva ajuda, al menys m'ha servit d'alguna cosa, però també esperaré que em responguin els altres, a veure què diuen al respecte.

Que vagi bé!


----------



## Demurral

"tenia la falda pinçada amb les calces"

i ja deixo aquest thread! ^^

a veure que diu la gent!


----------



## chicoinglés

Gràcies tio!


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria "tenir la faldilla ficada/enganxada per dintre les calces".


----------



## chicoinglés

També es podria dir 'bragues' en lloc de 'calces', o no?


----------



## ernest_

Aparentment, sí:
http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0021239
(accepció 2)
Tot i que "calces" és molt més popular, segons crec. Antigament, "calces" també volia dir pantalons, la meva àvia a vegades em deia "quines calces portes", cosa que m'indignava molt com et pots imaginar.


----------



## Samaruc

Encara que potser se n'ix un poquet de l'abast del fil, només volia comentar-vos que "bragues" (i no "calces") és la forma habitual a València (i crec que també a les Balears, tot i que no n'estic segur del tot, potser que ens ho confirme algun balear). De fet, a València, les "calces" són les "mitges".

Salut!


----------



## zaja

en plan més vulgar també es podria traduir com "portar la faldilla enganxada dins les calces" crec jo


----------

